# Update! One step ahead and I got my clothes.



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

So my parents went over to her place to talk to her since she is refusing to see of talk to me. we thought it would be easier on her to send someone she isn't mad at. They did manage to get my clothes and find out some things she failed to include in the divorce agreement. Then when my parents get back I got a text from her and she was pissed. She got mad because "I used her last check and left her with no money and I am sending my parents to fight my battles". As for the check, we have a joint account and every time either one of us gets paid I have been putting it towards our debt paying things off. so she got paid and i did the same thing I always did because I had no clue she was going to leave me that night. And sending my parents wasn't even my idea. it was theirs because they wanted to respect her request of me not seeing or talking to her. but things need to be discussed so they were trying to help her. I don't know why she is always so mad at me. But it is definitely helping me move on. I want someone who is happy in my life. Tonight I went out with one of my married friends with his wife and 2 kids. It kind of makes me a fifth wheel, but going out and not having to worry about upsetting my wife is really nice. I would like to stay in contact with my wife now, but I don't know if that will happen. I am not mad at her at all. She is just doing what she feels she needs to do to be happy. It makes me sad, but I have made a decision that I am just not going to be mad anymore. Thats not the person I want to be. I just thought I would let you all know what was going on. Thanks for all the support you guys have given me!


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Keep focus on what you can control. If she didnt like what you did with the money then you need to sit down together and work out a plan to handle finances post separation which takes care of joint obligations. I realize that its hard to do when she wont speak to you but she needs to until you decide which way you are heading. You also should consider setting up your own account.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Your parents are awesome. 
Your wife would have found something to be angry about no matter what you had done or not done. She is just hot to pick fights cause it is a form of contact.
You should get an attorney to set up the seperation so that finances can be settled minus contact with her.
Sounds like you are in an okay place to heal from the mess and need to stay disconnected. Your wife wanted this lack of contact and it is actually good for you to heal.


----------

